# during this pandemic.........



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

where do you buy your fish from?

Any one offers online shopping?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

We sell quarantined three weeks in copper saltwater fish, our wholesalers list with our prices is on carlsaquarium Facebook each week


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Driveway pickup after 3 weeks quarantine near islington and 401, shipping also available


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> Driveway pickup after 3 weeks quarantine near islington and 401, shipping also available


how much is shipping?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

A box with <5” powder blue tang went to near Kingston yesterday $32


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Since moving away from the GTA, I order online regularly, Frag Box is my online store of choice, I have bought Phytoplankton utilizing the porch pick up method.


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Fish and coral shopping during pandemic can be frustrating , can't enter some stores, they take orders at the door and deliver curbside. What would really help is accurate livestock list and video of livestock sections.


----------

